# Bloodied My Self Bow



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Not what I was hoping for, but blood is blood.....LOL

Just after 7:00 this evening some folks got to riding their ATVs up and down the other side of the bayou from me. They started shooting about 7:30, so I figured the hog hunting was done for the evening. Decided to bop a **** so I switched to my blunt tip and picked a big one. I hit him right in the back of the head and flipped him over. He laid there and the rest ran off. So I started getting my stuff together to leave and the feeder lights came on and I looked up and that big **** was up and staggering off. Oh well there goes my hat....LOL I was just about ready to climb down and three ***** returned so I gave this one a broadhead. DOC (Dead on Contact), I actually hit about an inch right of where I wanted, but it didn't make much difference. It hit the top of his shoulder and slide off and into the back of his head. Not too bad for a 15 yard shot.

http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv19/bounty764hunter/****.jpg


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cool D!

TH


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great job, and beautiful bow. Details on the bow please. Did you make it?? What wood, etc.


----------

